# [SHELL] Letzten Buchstaben



## Papenburger (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe folgende Strings:
5G oder 5 GB
200M oder 200MB
usw.

Nun möchte ich per Shell, den String so aufsplitten, dass ich die Buchstaben und die Zahlen, jeweils in einer anderen Variable habe...

Da ich nie weiß, wie lang die Zahlen sind und ob nur ein Buchstabe oder zwei hinter der Zahl stehen, weiß ich nicht, wie ich das umsetzen soll.

Wer kann mir da weiter helfen? Ich bin bisher auch nicht so das Ass in Shell-Skripting...


MFG
Papenburger


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Mai 2009)

Aehm, welche Shell?

Bash? Windows Power-Shell? ...?


----------



## Papenburger (6. Mai 2009)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Aehm, welche Shell?
> 
> Bash? Windows Power-Shell? ...?



Ich glaube das ist Bash...


----------



## deepthroat (6. Mai 2009)

Hi.





Papenburger hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube das ist Bash...


Glauben ist nicht wissen, oder?! Finde das erstmal heraus und falls es Bash ist, dann lies dir das Handbuch durch insbesondere die Abschnitte "Pathname expansion" und "Parameter Expansion".

Gruß


----------

